# Hgh/IGF1 serum blood test results



## Alphab19 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good evening fellow members.

I recently got a bloodtest done for hgh and igf1 levels.

I was asking if anyone has any knowledge on the topic

I injected 2IU of generic chinese growth hormone and a 100mcg saturation dose of ghrp2 and mod grf 1-29 1 hour 15 minutes before blood was drawn. I don't care about systemtic IGF1, as i would have to 4-6 injections a day to see a abnormal elevation but im asking if my hgh is real/potent or expected results?

Anyone with experience on peptides, are these levels within the calculated amounts if using 2IU of gh &/or peptides


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Where you gt bloodwork from pal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alphab19 said:


> Good evening fellow members.
> 
> I recently got a bloodtest done for hgh and igf1 levels.
> 
> ...


 what was your base line numbers?

15min is not long enough you should inject GH 2-3hrs before bloods taken

how do you expect this protocol to determine if your GH is real when you used peptides as well?


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm confused about something. GH is obviously very very high in those tests, but doesn't that mean IGF-1 should necessarily and automatically be a lot higher too? Aren't they basically the same or very similar?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VAddict said:


> I'm confused about something. GH is obviously very very high in those tests, but doesn't that mean IGF-1 should necessarily and automatically be a lot higher too? Aren't they basically the same or very similar?


 no they are not, IGF-1 levels don't rise for 4hrs post injection then rise rapidly up to 12 hrs then drop, it takes weeks of GH use to get a steady increase in IGF-1 levels....

it always confuses me why so many think all they have to do is inject something and hey presto it should work


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm also asking thing because when people normally use mk 677 alone or with peptides, i've seen blood tests with normal GH levels but much higher IGF-1.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MK677 does not raise GH that much it creates a bleed of GH thus the amount of GH will never be huge, but when you inject synthetic GH you get a huge spike


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh i see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

So for example, taking CJC1295 with DAC will have lower amounts of GH than without DAC because of the bleed, is this correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VAddict said:


> So for example, taking CJC1295 with DAC will have lower amounts of GH than without DAC because of the bleed, is this correct?


 yes 1295 with DAC produces a bleed type release opposed to 1295 without DAC (Mod GRF 1-29) creates a pulse of GH


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Was it a serum test.to check


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

From what i've read your GH pulses then theres an IGF tail which lasts a while, so i wouldnt expect my IGF to be anything special after 15 minutes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glosss said:


> From what i've read your GH pulses then theres an IGF tail which lasts a while, so i wouldnt expect my IGF to be anything special after 15 minutes.


 it wont be anything special for 4hrs after


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> it wont be anything special for 4hrs after


 Im going to be getting bloods gone before and after with mk677 hgh and igf after 2 months as it interests me


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Can you also supply a pic of your ankles before and at the 2 month mark? The fatter your ankles the better the mk677 is


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Can you also supply a pic of your ankles before and at the 2 month mark? The fatter your ankles the better the mk677 is


 Not necessary true, Ive been using mk 677 for 25 days, 2 weeks 50mg ed, then 40mg ed and done bloods and my igf is above the range and I dont have any bloat and my ankle are fine maybe someone should change the socks 

Dont have my old bloods but last time I checked it was in mid range


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair it is just above the range what was your starting IGF level?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair it is just above the range what was your starting IGF level?


 I checked while ago and it was something in the middle 150-160.

Bloods was taken after only 25 days so I believe it can increase much more...

Im gonna reduce dose to 30mg so it will be one bottle a month and then check it in 2-3 months

I use DNA btw

Wish I could use it at 50-60mg ed but dont rly know long term side effects and its not cheap on top of gear and other supps

I had big lethargy first 2 weeks but now its fine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why do you feel the IGF levels will increase more given the same dose? IGF-1 levels will not raise continuously after a few days


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> why do you feel the IGF levels will increase more given the same dose? IGF-1 levels will not raise continuously after a few days


 Because I was googling and Ive seen bloods in different forums and someone was using lower dose but for longer time and his levels was nearly 100 above the range

based on some research igf should increase about 80% after 3 months so If mine increased lets say 50-55% in 25 days I believe it will be higher

now question is if there is rly big difference in benefits with higher doses, I read somewhere there in no after doses 50+ mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you link me to the research on IGF increasing by 80% after 3 months


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> can you link me to the research on IGF increasing by 80% after 3 months


 Yes I will look into it tomorrow or monday when I back home cant be bothered on the smartphone. I was reading a lot before I started using it.

Btw wanted ask you one thing do you think it could be liver toxic specially in higher doses? My results are sky high. Im on long holiday so Ive been drinking little bit and eating sh1tloads of food but this is twice higher than after winstrol and I didnt drink that much though and didnt touch oral AAS for 2 years


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

any oral will affect the liver but you should get tested when there are no outside influences like your holiday, also before your next test stop training for at least 3-4 days as this affects liver enzymes for days after a session.

when IGF is activated from synthetic GH it raises very slowly for the first 4hrs then quickly to its peak at the 12hr mark this is why i would like to read the research that says that IGF-1 raises by 80% after 3months


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> any oral will affect the liver but you should get tested when there are no outside influences like your holiday, also before your next test stop training for at least 3-4 days as this affects liver enzymes for days after a session.
> 
> when IGF is activated from synthetic GH it raises very slowly for the first 4hrs then quickly to its peak at the 12hr mark this is why i would like to read the research that says that IGF-1 raises by 80% after 3months


 I didnt train for 3 months due to surgery, Im on cruise dose of test and mk 677 for recovery. As I nearly fully recovered I went for holiday and been drinking few pints a day for 3 weeks and eating 6-7k kcal a day so that could be a reason of high liver value plus painkillers for long time before. I was checking mainly my hormones so didnt even thought about the liver it just came up as surprise. In normal condition when I work and train Im not drinking and eat healthy so never had issues before

I see your point but you talking from gh and peps experience right? Maybe this thing work different way? It might be also you right coz you can read a lot of BS in internet but I googled blood result on mk from different forums and it showed higher values than mine after longer time and dose 25-30mg

anyway I back home tomorrow so tomorrow or monday I will look for it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gregstm said:


> I see your point but you talking from gh and peps experience right? Maybe this thing work different way? It might be also you right coz you can read a lot of BS in internet but I googled blood result on mk from different forums and it showed higher values than mine after longer time and dose 25-30mg
> 
> anyway I back home tomorrow so tomorrow or monday I will look for it
> 
> 6


 i don't talk about things i have no experience with buddy....listen if you think that your IGF levels are going to increase by 80% then thats cool mate


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i don't talk about things i have no experience with buddy....listen if you think that your IGF levels are going to increase by 80% then thats cool mate


 Ok I know you have a lot of experience and much more than me but the only way is to find out on myself. I just told you what I read and Im not tend to believe everything what I read and recheck things few times so I will continue taking it and will post bloods in about 2-3 months time to compare.


----------

